# Curried Sweet Potato Chips with Lemon Mint Yogurt Sauce



## danpeikes (Jan 30, 2011)

1 medium sized sweet potato
1 Tablespoon curry powder (suggestion: The Spice House's Hot Curry Powder )
3 Tablespoons Olive Oil

Lemon Mint Yogurt Sauce:
1 Cup plain yogurt
1 Tablespoon lemon juice
1 Tablespoon Fresh Chopped Mint

Preheat oven to 500F. Slice the sweet potato into thin slices.  Toss slices of sweet potato with olive oil and hot curry powder.  Spread out on a sheet pan so none of the slices are touching.  Bake until the are crispy and start brow.

Combine the yogurt, mint, and lemon juice in a small bowl and stir to combine.  Spoon over the chips while they are still hot and serve immediately.

Peikes' Cookbook: Curried Sweet Potato Chips with Lemon Mint Yogurt Sauce


----------

